# DASH new letter



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I post this here cause I have been asked to by many members whom do not get it.Enjoy

*Dash Motorsports Newsletter*
*10/5/2007*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *in this issue*1970 Olds 442Aurora FalconsJL/AW T-Jet Version - Dash 55 Sedan & ConvertibleFuture ProjectsResale Opportunities
*1970 Olds 442 - T-Jet* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Due to a couple minor tooling changes, the 442's are now expected late October. They are available in the following colors and quantities:


Matador Red with white hood stripes (factory color) - Production qty - 250
Sebring Yellow with black hood stripes (factory color) - Production qty - 250
Viking Blue with white hood stripes (factory color) - Production qty - 250
White with black hood stripes (factory color) - Production qty - 250
Galleon Gold with black hood stripes (factory color) - Production qty - 250
Orange with white hood stripes - Production qty - 250
Turquoise with white hood stripes - Production qty - 250
Black with white hood stripes - Production qty - 250
Unassembled kits - Production qty - 175

Because the delivery has been pushed back a week or two, I am extending the prepaid preorder discount of $1 per car/kit. The prepaid preorder price for the finished 
bodies is $9.99 and the kits is $8.99. 

Check out the test shots received from the factory. 









These will be AWESOME!!

Click here to order the 1970 442!!
</IMG>http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=flonifcab.0.../www.dash-motorsports.com/shopping/page6.htmlhttp://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=flonifcab.0.../www.dash-motorsports.com/shopping/page6.htmlhttp://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=flonifcab.0.../www.dash-motorsports.com/shopping/page6.htmlAurora Falcon hardtops and convertibles 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
All orders for the Falcons are in the mail and we are now sold out! Thank you to all who ordered these 
great looking cars!

<A name=LETTER.BLOCK6>JL/AW T-Jet Version of the Dash 55 Sedan & Convertible ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We are now taking preorders for the T-Jet version of the Dash 55! 
These are made to fit the JL/AW chassis! Production is very low on these with 
only 175 of each convertible and 225 of each hardtop produced. As a result of feedback we received about the size of the convertible boot, we have retooled it so that it is
much lower than the original.











Available in the following colors:

Convertibles:

Two tone yellow/white - carpets are white, seats are black, boot is black
Two tone turquoise/white - carpets are white, seats are turquoise, boot is white
Two tone red/white - carpets are white, seats are red, boot is white
Two tone purple/white - carpets are white, seats are grey, boot is grey
Solid black - carpets are white, seats are black, boot is white
Solid orange - carpets are white, seats are black, boot is black
Solid silver chrome - carpets are silver chrome, seats are black, boot is black

Hardtops:

Two tone yellow/white
Two tone turquoise/white
Two tone red/white
Two tone purple/white
Solid black
Solid orange
Solid silver chrome
Unfinished and unassembled kits

*The factory finished the tooling very quick and these will be here in about 2 weeks!!*




Take advantage of the preorder discount and receive $1 off per body! Offer good until 
October 14th!

<A title=http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=flonifcab.0.6oxuifcab.xsjmc4bab.281&ts=S0284&p=http://www.dash-motorsports.com/shopping/page8.html href="http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=flonifcab.0.6oxuifcab.xsjmc4bab.281&ts=S0284&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dash-motorsports.com%2Fshopping%2Fpage8.html" target=_blank linktype="undefined">Click here to order!!
</IMG>
*Upcoming projects...* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Our remake of the Faller VW Bus, adjusted to fit the Aurora T-Jet chassis. Preorders will open soon.

Arriving in about 2 WEEKS! A T-Jet version of the Dash 55 which looks awesome on an Aurora Tuff-Ones chassis or a JL/RC2/AW T-Jet chassis!! Preorders are open now!!

<A title=http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=flonifcab.0.6oxuifcab.xsjmc4bab.281&ts=S0284&p=http://www.dash-motorsports.com/shopping/page8.html href="http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=flonifcab.0.6oxuifcab.xsjmc4bab.281&ts=S0284&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dash-motorsports.com%2Fshopping%2Fpage8.html" target=_blank linktype="undefined">Click here to preorder the T-Jet 55's!!

Here's a CAD drawing of our upcoming Cobra for the JL/AW T-Jet chassis, due to be released late October, early November.










Also late October/early November we will release our 71 Racing Camaro for the JL/AW T-Jet chassis and later for the AF/X chassis. Tooling has begun and we expect to have these in about a month. Pictured here is a CAD model drawing of the Camaro:











Here are some more of our upcoming projects::

*Aurora Fairlane*

Arriving in December in convertible and hardtop. Made for the Aurora T-Jet chassis

*Dump Truck/Stake truck*

Coming early next year. A copy of the original and made for the Aurora T-Jet chassis, but it will probably fit the JL/AW chassis as well. Included in this will be the yellow wheels.

*56 Ford truck *

Due late this year. We're taking the original 56 Ford Truck made for the specialty chassis and shortening it a bit to fit the JL/AW/Aurora T-Jet chassis. This truck will also include the chrome stack pipes.

*JL/AW T-Jet Thunderbolt*

Coming late December. Made for the JL/AW T-Jet chassis

*Complete Ready to Run cars!*

Remakes of the Tyco Cobra and open cockpit racer, complete with our version of the HP7 chassis!
Cheetah Hardtop and Roadster, complete with out remake of the TOMY Turbo wide chassis. The body can also be used on AF/X and X-Trac chassis
F1 cars, complete with our remake of the TOMY turbo narrow chassis

There will be lots more to come!!



</IMG></IMG>*Resale opportunities* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If you have a retail or online hobby shop or if you have a retail track and are interested in selling Dash Motorsports products, please send an email to 
[email protected]. 

*Quick Links...* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Our Website
*Contact Information* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

mrwillysgasser said:


> I post this here cause I have been asked to by many members whom do not get it.Enjoy


Yeah right -- You're friends with Dash and pushing his agenda for him.  









JUST KIDDING!! :devil: --- Gotcha!!! :woohoo: 



I want to see the new HP7 chassis and open cockpit racer. The Olds looks neat too.

'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have GOT to get me some of them Oldsmobiles...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Those 442s are cool. I am also looking forward to the 55 t-jets.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah right -- You're friends with Dash and pushing his agenda for him.
> 
> JUST KIDDING!! :devil: --- Gotcha!!! :woohoo:
> I want to see the new HP7 chassis and open cockpit racer. The Olds looks neat too.
> 'doba


That Olds looks too sweet .I will take a couple


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dash motorsports is this a company or is this ran out of someones basement were are they located man i bet the rights to be able to make chevy and ford stuff is very expensive. for 10.00 bucks a body.. i think ill stick to buying the new release of aw. 4 bucks more and you get a complete car to run have any of you bought the new 500 with the neo magnet man i did i put a jw,s brass front end on it and double flange wheels out back with some silicone wow this thing rock it will easly blow away an xtraction..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

dhamby123 said:


> Dash motorsports is this a company or is this ran out of someones basement were are they located man i bet the rights to be able to make chevy and ford stuff is very expensive. for 10.00 bucks a body.. i think ill stick to buying the new release of aw. 4 bucks more and you get a complete car to run have any of you bought the new 500 with the neo magnet man i did i put a jw,s brass front end on it and double flange wheels out back with some silicone wow this thing rock it will easly blow away an xtraction..



From what I have seen the Dash bodies have more detail and fit the Nos tjet chassis correctly unlike the AW ones that sit wrong on a NOS chassis. But both are great for the hobby, the more we have producing the more we have to play with.


Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just ordered a few Tjet 55s and some Olds. Those 442s look great!!!!!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't knock the Dash bodies if you haven't bought any.I think they are pretty good.Just ordered my tjet 55 chevy bodies.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

mopar78 said:


> Don't knock the Dash bodies if you haven't bought any.I think they are pretty good.Just ordered my tjet 55 chevy bodies.


I love the Dash bodies. I'm just dying for those remakes of the Faller Bus.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

ive had them before .. they are ok for what they are i guess im just a big a/w aurora buff i like the remakes and the nos..


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Golly gee!I cant wait to see the Ford truck!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone have access to an MSDS sheet for these painted Chinese bodies?I would like to see proof that my child is safe if he wants to race one of these bodies,and not let him be exposed to lead.
DRAGjet 859-356-1566


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I would like an answer to the possible lead contaminated paint,on DASH bodies and possibly AW.If my son has been exposed to lead by a retailer,I will take action.The resin I use is biodegradeable and has no caustic or poisonous chemicals,and I make sure of that.Ignorance of the law is no excuse.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya know Drag, just cuz someone sez so and prints it on a "Muzzduzz"(msds) dont make it true!

Kinda like how lead paint gets on our toys in the first place...if yer catchin' my drift.

Independent testing is they only way you'll ever convince me.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Ya know Drag, just cuz someone sez so and prints it on a "Muzzduzz"(msds) dont make it true!
> 
> Kinda like how lead paint gets on our toys in the first place...if yer catchin' my drift.
> 
> Independent testing is they only way you'll ever convince me.


Great responce lets talk it over to the slot car discussion board .I started a thread there just for this topic.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I would like an answer to the possible lead contaminated paint,on DASH bodies and possibly AW.If my son has been exposed to lead by a retailer,I will take action.The resin I use is biodegradeable and has no caustic or poisonous chemicals,and I make sure of that.Ignorance of the law is no excuse.
> DRAGjet


I've asked my factory and they have assured me that the paint they use is lead free. If you are unhappy with that answer or think that I'm lying, feel free to send it to a testing agency.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Golly gee!I cant wait to see the Ford truck!


 I can't wait either!!! It'll look better than this resin 'thingy' with the molded in and poorly painted front bumper, and no chrome stacks...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The front had a roll pan,no bumper,and stacks went out with bell bottoms.Oh,and the grille was painted,there was no bumper..see above for details.loser Lenny.I love you,care to see my hedge maze?? :wave: 





lenny said:


> I can't wait either!!! It'll look better than this resin 'thingy' with the molded in and poorly painted front bumper, and no chrome stacks...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> The front had a roll pan,no bumper,and stacks went out with bell bottoms.Oh,and the grille was painted,there was no bumper..see above for details.Lead paint loser Lenny.I love you,care to see my hedge maze?? :wave:


 Lead paint loser?? You are a real piece of work, Drag Queen...

And bell bottoms are back in, unlike you.

What did you paint that grille with, a toothbrush??

Chris, you're not very smart. With your label of 'lead paint loser', you are accusing me of using lead paint in my products. When it comes back that this is untrue, you're opening yourself up for a huge lawsuit. Why don't you try something that's very foreign to you and 'put a cork in it'???? It'll be tough, but you can do it.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Lenny made a funny,just like his post rollover looking 55 chevy body,and whatever other abortion he drolls out next from his Kathie lee Gifford sweatshop.LMAO!!We love you long time Honorable Mr.Lenny douche man..we make a good body for you Joe,A#1 american.
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Lead paint Lenny made a funny,just like his post rollover looking 55 chevy body,and whatever other abortion he drolls out next from his Kathie lee Gifford sweatshop.LMAO!!We love you long time Honorable Mr.Lenny douche man..we make a good body for you Joe,A#1 american.
> DRAGjet


You are truly an idiot. Post Rollover 55?? Your jealousy is unbelievable. Keep it up with the lead paint accusations.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Direct attacks can result in banning .PLEASE BE GOOD!! we value you both!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im not jealous of someone who has no discernable talent,you dont cast,you dont model the cars,you just dont do anything.End of my time wasted with you.
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Im not jealous of someone who has no discernable talent,you dont cast,you dont model the cars,you just dont do anything.End of my time wasted with you.
> DRAGjet


No Chris, you're jealous. You're jealous because you don't have the guts or brains to get out of your little resin shell and do what I'm doing. Your jealousy shows in every post and attack you make against me. And when I do 'do something', it's first class, not some poorly painted POS that you parade in front of people like it's a Da Vinci...

And for not casting and no talent? Whatever. I guess it took a ton of talent for you to copy the HOD 442 also, huh, and to sell your copies as originals ripping off your customers. You're a loser.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Direct attacks can result in banning .PLEASE BE GOOD!! we value you both!


Every post of his about me is an attack. I'm not going to sit back and let this bozo accuse me of using lead paint in my cars. That's way over the line.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

No Dan,im not.I like the cars I make,I have fun.And you are the one who labeled that 1 car an HOD original,I never did.Let Tom do all your public speaking and PR.Oh,all my cars are molded in color,not poorly painted.Only details are painted.
DA Vinci
p.s.Read the write up HO World did on my esin shell loser magnatraction chassis I make right here in the USA,ask Bob Marketos about the stellar review it received.
p.s.s.That chasis is molded in my colored resin,not painted.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

lenny said:


> Every post of his about me is an attack. I'm not going to sit back and let this bozo accuse me of using lead paint in my cars. That's way over the line.


I actually said congrats on a couple of your bodies,but you never say 1 nice thing to me.And the POSSIBLE lead paint scare,was because my 2 yr ol son plays with one of your bodies.
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> No Dan,im not.I like the cars I make,I have fun.And you are the one who labeled that 1 car an HOD original,I never did.Let Tom do all your public speaking and PR.Oh,all my cars are molded in color,not poorly painted.Only details are painted.
> DA Vinci


No Chris, you're lying. You had HOD 442 knockoffs on ebay that you were selling as originals. You also did this at shows. Tom Stumpf caught you doing it. As for public speaking and PR, you should just keep your mouth shut 'cuz you're not very bright. And your 'details', I can't find them under all that 'Tammy Faye Baker' paint you give your resin blobs.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I actually said congrats on a couple of your bodies,but you never say 1 nice thing to me.And the POSSIBLE lead paint scare,was because my 2 yr ol son plays with one of your bodies.
> DRAGjet


 You were at me immediately a couple years ago regarding this same truck because you thought I was ripping you off. I've never seen ANYTHING positive you've said about me. I don't own any of your bodies so I can't comment on them, positive or negative, other than what I see in your pictures. But your attacks on me are unwarranted and your jealousy inspired, unproven accusations that my cars have lead paint are a definite defamation of character. Your name calling of Lead Paint Loser and your other implications of my products having lead paint are a direct accusation. I strongly suggest you back off, or get an attorney.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

lenny said:


> You were at me immediately a couple years ago regarding this same truck because you thought I was ripping you off. I've never seen ANYTHING positive you've said about me. I don't own any of your bodies so I can't comment on them, positive or negative. But your attacks on me are unwarranted and your jealousy inspired, unproven accusations that my cars have lead paint are a definite defamation of character.


Consmer protective agency said I had cause for alarm,sue them,Mr.Nice guy


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Consmer protective agency said I had cause for alarm,sue them,Mr.Nice guy


They aren't the ones stating as fact that my cars have lead paint. You have done so on multiple occasions today. You really aren't very smart, are you?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I never stated as fact either,just a put down name call.The same put downs youve done to me today on many occasions.Find where I stated as a FACT your cars had lead paint,better sue Bill and Kevin to.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

everyone should consider this the last warning. You will be encouraged to go elsewhere if this continues.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I never stated as fact either,just a put down name call.The same put downs youve done to me today on many occasions.Find where I stated as a FACT your cars had lead paint,better sue Bill and Kevin to.


Bill and Kevin aren't calling me 'lead paint loser' and making other factual statement or implying that my cars have lead paint.

And for my put downs of you, anything I've said has been in defense. You're the brainless egomaniac who always instigates these battles with your insipid comments.

And did you or did you not get caught by Tom Stumpf selling your knock off 442's as originals at slot shows? If you say no, you're calling Tom a liar. 

Really Chris, it's time for you to shut up.


----------

